# Marin Bear Valley



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

Marin Bear Valley
Do you have any idea of what year is this frame. Also if it is threadless ahead set and the seatpost size if possible. Thanks.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Does the bikes have a serial number? That could help. Also, closeup photos will help. I think I see a canti hanger in the rear, so it's probably pre-1995. Headset is up to you. Can you measure and see the diameter? 1-inch vs. 1 1/8-inch will help determine age and your choice of forks. Are you building it up?


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

cegrover said:


> Does the bikes have a serial number? That could help. Also, closeup photos will help. I think I see a canti hanger in the rear, so it's probably pre-1995. Headset is up to you. Can you measure and see the diameter? 1-inch vs. 1 1/8-inch will help determine age and your choice of forks. Are you building it up?


Hi, thanks for the reply. I bought this frame on ebay and I have not received it yet. The seller knows nothing about it but from what he wrote:

"here is an original MARIN bear valley,californian bike frame.i have had this frame for years and it is time for it to go ,as i am having a clear out.i think the frame size is 16.5,it is a 4130,cromo ovation expert fully butted main frame.it is in beautiful condition,with a 2 inch rub mark on the top of the frame,that can be easily touched in.this really is a light frame,and the colour is grey.it also says ,afterburner on the rear folks". He also said that the headtube diameter measures 4cm.

I was guessing is a late 90s early 2000s and that it takes an ahead set.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

that's the right time frame for ovation tubing... you might try the internet way back machine searching for the marinbikes.com site in that era.
Definitely a 1 1/8" aheadset.


Markleo said:


> I was guessing is a late 90s early 2000s and that it takes an ahead set.


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks a lot. I guess you cannot tell me what seatpost size it is? can you? From Sheldon Brown a 1999 Bear Valley is 27.0.


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bear Valley*

Late nineties going by the decals. poss '98-99


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

You might be able to go through this site and find more about it:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1999&Brand=Marin&Model=Bear+Valley&Type=bike


----------



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> You might be able to go through this site and find more about it:
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1999&Brand=Marin&Model=Bear+Valley&Type=bike


great site, thanks. I think it is the 2000 Bear Valley


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

If that's the case the headseat will be 1 1/8" threadless.


----------

